# Easton's new 6.5mm



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Has anyone tried these yet, and or checked spine on them. They claim consistent spine with their new process.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Bumb


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like the heavier insert option I'm thinking about try some out of my hoyt satori.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Yeah I'm thinking about trying some, was hoping someone had some experience with them.


----------



## Sahara101 (Nov 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## pabowhunter1064 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just ordered a dozen of these in Match Grade .001 300’s from Lancaster Archery. Can’t wait to get my hands on them and start building! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Should see mine on friday

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Cool, let us let us know what you think of them .


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

What particular arrow is it..... Name for it?


----------



## Toad 1 (Mar 19, 2007)

What brass insert size or model number fits these new shafts. I’m gonna order some soon.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buckhorn70 said:


> What particular arrow is it..... Name for it?


It's a new Easton arrow called the 6.5. It comes in .006 (Bowhunter) .003 (Hunter Classic) and .001 (Match Grade). Supposed to have very good spine consistency around the whole shaft with their accu carbon process.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

If it’s called the 6.5, they should have added “ creedmore” to it. They would not be able to keep them on the shelves !


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Just dont expect orange nocks like lancaster advertised, they come with white... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

dnv23 said:


> It's a new Easton arrow called the 6.5. It comes in .006 (Bowhunter) .003 (Hunter Classic) and .001 (Match Grade). Supposed to have very good spine consistency around the whole shaft with their accu carbon process.



Not the Hexx shaft?


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Buckhorn70 said:


> Not the Hexx shaft?


Nope not the hexx


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

6.5mm















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

All right ,thanks for the pics.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

What makes these shafts better? Are they suppose to be better than the FMJ series?


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

killerloop said:


> Just dont expect orange nocks like lancaster advertised, they come with white...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Weird cause the hexx i just bought came with white nocks when they came with black nocks in the past.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Buffalo1 said:


> What makes these shafts better? Are they suppose to be better than the FMJ series?


Not necessarily better than FMJ just a more consistent spined carbon arrow , cheaper than the fmj's though. The Easton website says that they are using a new process to make them.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Same GPI per spine and tolerances as Beman ICS Bowhunters, Hunter Classics and Hunter Pros that they have made for years. Sounds like they put lipstick on a pig if you ask me.


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

JPR79 said:


> Same GPI per spine and tolerances as Beman ICS Bowhunters, Hunter Classics and Hunter Pros that they have made for years. Sounds like they put lipstick on a pig if you ask me.


I think you are correct


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

JPR79 said:


> Same GPI per spine and tolerances as Beman ICS Bowhunters, Hunter Classics and Hunter Pros that they have made for years. Sounds like they put lipstick on a pig if you ask me.


Which end? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

So if you check the berman's spine they don't have a weak and a strong side?


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

JPR79 said:


> Same GPI per spine and tolerances as Beman ICS Bowhunters, Hunter Classics and Hunter Pros that they have made for years. Sounds like they put lipstick on a pig if you ask me.


Wasn't there already an Easton version of the Beman ICS Bowhunter in the now discontinued Carbon Bowfire. I heard from more than one person it was just an ICS with a fancy screen print.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Do they use the same components as the Hexx arrows?


----------



## mitchsto17 (Jan 17, 2019)

They look freaking sweet


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

Buckhorn70 said:


> Do they use the same components as the Hexx arrows?


I don't know, if they do or not. Check on Easton's web site there should be that kind of info. there.


----------



## DarrinG (Dec 22, 2018)

Anyone know what 100 grain brass inserts will fit these shafts? 

I have noticed larger retailers like Lancaster seem to be phasing out the Beman line....and along comes the new Easton 6.5 line. Seems to be a great affordable shaft with the acu-carbon method. They also carry the same tolerances as the Bemans in their line...Bowhunter model at .006, Classic Hunter at .003 and the Match Grade at .001.....same as the older straightness tolerances as the Beman lineup. However I think the acu-carbon spine process may very well be a big improvement over the Beman lineup. I'm excited to try the new lineup. Been a Beman shooter for awhile (along with still shooting my stock of XX78 aluminums, which is about gone) but these new affordable Easton 6.5 shafts are on my radar for sure. Hope to purchase some soon for a heavy hunting arrow build.


----------



## jlcaudle (Oct 10, 2018)

killerloop said:


> Just dont expect orange nocks like lancaster advertised, they come with white...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Actually they come with white, green, red and orange from LAS. Mine did have orange nocks installed. 

Great arrows I am super pleased with them. As of Friday we (LAS) had a nice stock of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

jlcaudle said:


> Actually they come with white, green, red and orange from LAS. Mine did have orange nocks installed.
> 
> Great arrows I am super pleased with them. As of Friday we (LAS) had a nice stock of them.
> 
> ...


Whatever..!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlcaudle (Oct 10, 2018)

killerloop said:


> Whatever..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don’t install the mocks they come pre installed. I physically checked inventory yesterday and I saw the various colors. Mine had ORANGE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

jlcaudle said:


> We don’t install the mocks they come pre installed. I physically checked inventory yesterday and I saw the various colors. Mine had ORANGE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered online and as pictured.. last time I order arrows from LAS

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

Jerry at South Shore does not have them in yet. When he gets them in stock I play on trying a dozen. I do not like the 6.5mm (5/16") diameter.


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

6.5 mm is the id of the arrow .256, the out side dia. is just under 5/16 at .300


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

njbowhntr said:


> Jerry at South Shore does not have them in yet. When he gets them in stock I play on trying a dozen. I do not like the 6.5mm (5/16") diameter.


I meant to say that I do like the idea of a 6.5mm Easton arrow.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

Like noted, they look identical to a Beman ICS series shafts. Good arrows, IMO.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

DarrinG said:


> *I have noticed larger retailers like Lancaster seem to be phasing out the Beman line....*


That is because Beaman no longer exists.


----------



## Shaneo5404 (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty cool to see everyone switch to micros, then back to the bigger shafts. I've always shot standard sized shafts! Awesome looking arrows!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Shaneo5404 said:


> Pretty cool to see everyone switch to micros, then back to the bigger shafts. I've always shot standard sized shafts! Awesome looking arrows!


Micros have as many disadvantages as they do advantages IMO.
I like the 6.5 and H series sizes a lot.


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

midnight_f150 said:


> I like the heavier insert option I'm thinking about try some out of my hoyt satori.


Heavier insert is kinda funny. The cheap light one is 21gr. The heavy nice one is 23gr. A HP insert for Hexx in 6mm is 23gr.... so technically its heavier but not enough to affect FOC


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

LoneAggie said:


> Heavier insert is kinda funny. The cheap light one is 21gr. The heavy nice one is 23gr. A HP insert for Hexx in 6mm is 23gr.... so technically its heavier but not enough to affect FOC


No it's a larger shoulder...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

killerloop said:


> No it's a larger shoulder...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes it is a larger shoulder, but it’s only 2gr heavier. How many hp inserts have you seen have a shoulder failure?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

killerloop said:


> I ordered online and as pictured.. last time I order arrows from LAS
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Well, it kind of warns you on their website not to expect a certain color.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Well, it kind of warns you on their website not to expect a certain color.


Ya prob just added that in last 2 days...whi can miss that in red.... me?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

killerloop said:


> Ya prob just added that in last 2 days...whi can miss that in red.... me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Possibly. Other than the nock issue, how do you like the arrows? Also, does the insert catch on bag targets?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I dont have them fletched yet, but was setting up a new bow and shot bareshaft, seem to come out of a spyderweb target 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pabowhunter1064 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just a heads up for those who might be interested in boosting their FOC with these arrows. The new inserts are threaded the whole way through...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pabowhunter1064 (Apr 28, 2014)

....and you can use the GoldTip FACT weights!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Meh... I would rather have the Hyperspeed Pros. Then you can FoC the heck out of them. CAUSE you ain't nothin' unless your FOC isn't bigger than all your buddies. 

Are these 6.5s Made in USA? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

Ingo said:


> Meh... I would rather have the Hyperspeed Pros. Then you can FoC the heck out of them. CAUSE you ain't nothin' unless your FOC isn't bigger than all your buddies.
> 
> Are these 6.5s Made in USA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes made in USA. I wouldn’t be surprised if this is the same process as the Axis just dialed up in diameter.


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

I fletched up a dozen and they seem pretty nice. When I spun and cut them there were only 2 that definitely needed to be cut from a specific end. Most were better than my equipment, which isn't saying much.
My FOC is like 9.5 right now but I have some 50gr weights on the way to play with and they have on uni bushings and G nocks which aren't helping...
They definitely look like my old ics hunters.
So far so good. 


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

What kind of finished weights are yall seeing? What does that insert weigh?


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Wasn’t the Beman line where Easton sold its standard diameter Arrows? Seems like they are just putting them back into their lineup? Personally I thought the ICS was one of the best arrows out there.


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

fountain said:


> What kind of finished weights are yall seeing? What does that insert weigh?


Insert is 23 grains. I'm not seeing anything special about these personally. I'll stick with the 6mm shafts for right now.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Shaneo5404 said:


> Pretty cool to see everyone switch to micros, then back to the bigger shafts. I've always shot standard sized shafts! Awesome looking arrows!


Guilty, jumped on the skinny train, spent a lot of money for absolutely nothing, finally jumped back off, and picked up where I left off, gold tip hunters. Truly hard to beat them.


----------



## juanma666 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am thinking of buying Beman ICS Whiteout 300.
What difference with this Easton?
On paper ... which one is better?









Thank you.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

Those that have shot them, do they hold a bend? If you got an arrow spinner, spin an arrow... then flex it hard and spin it again. See if it produces a significant amount more wobble after flexing. I know Bemans used to do this because of the fiberglass filler they use in the manufacturing process, at least that's what other mfg's marketed (Gold Tip I think) towards dealers, which is funny because their own arrows would do it too when I personally tested them. I have found a few brands that do not wobble so bad after flexing hard.


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

My rhinehart 18-1 sometimes spins after a shot near the edge and a few minutes ago, that was the case. So I shot another arrow anyway...and it broke! I have my bow turned way down to 55 lbs, 30 in draw for a little background. 
I went to these from hexx to hopefully get a more durable arrow, but this has me a little worried.

One thing I tried to get in the picture is that it looks like an Oreo with a white layer sandwiched in between. The white fibers in the middle (fiberglass?) seem to run in the hoop direction whereas the carbon runs lengthwise. 
The white section seemed at least as thick as the carbon section. 

I haven't had a chance to try the bend test mentioned since my spinner is a bit of a rigged setup. 

I've done a little reading spured by the last post about fiberglass in arrows and haven't been able to track down much reference info. I'm guessing fiberglass like this, if that's what this is, doesn't serve much purpose other than saving $? Or is there some material quality that it brings that is beneficial?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Cool another arrow that while i'm sure is greatly accurate, takes ANOTHER different sized set of components


----------



## LoneAggie (Jan 10, 2005)

dryfly101 said:


> My rhinehart 18-1 sometimes spins after a shot near the edge and a few minutes ago, that was the case. So I shot another arrow anyway...and it broke! I have my bow turned way down to 55 lbs, 30 in draw for a little background.
> I went to these from hexx to hopefully get a more durable arrow, but this has me a little worried.
> 
> One thing I tried to get in the picture is that it looks like an Oreo with a white layer sandwiched in between. The white fibers in the middle (fiberglass?) seem to run in the hoop direction whereas the carbon runs lengthwise.
> ...


If my memory is correct it’s not fiberglass, it’s a ballistic fiber (same family as Kevlar) that provides more durability. This is how the Axis is built as well. What is nice about most 5mm and below shafts is the thicker walls and durability. As diameter increases, wall thickness decreases, and naturally durability follows suit.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

nick060200 said:


> Insert is 23 grains. I'm not seeing anything special about these personally. I'll stick with the 6mm shafts for right now.


I have the Hexx, but was thinking about ordering these as they are much cheaper for the same straightness. My Hexx's weren't all that great straightness wise though.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> I have the Hexx, but was thinking about ordering these as they are much cheaper for the same straightness. My Hexx's weren't all that great straightness wise though.


are these the same size as the hexx and black eagle spartan ? 
smaller than standard arrows, but still using a regular insert ?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

V-TRAIN said:


> are these the same size as the hexx and black eagle spartan ?
> smaller than standard arrows, but still using a regular insert ?


The Hexx are 6mm and these are 6.5mm. Not sure what the ID diameter is though.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

looks like these are a little bigger, i looked on their site.


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> The Hexx are 6mm and these are 6.5mm. Not sure what the ID diameter is though.


thanks, i just ordered a few spartan's to try a few days ago. was curious about these also because they both let you use weights in the insert, i love that for tweaking.
i don't want to have to deal with outserts, collars, etc., that is just a pain, i played with those last year. really like the looks and weight of these.


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

LoneAggie said:


> If my memory is correct it’s not fiberglass, it’s a ballistic fiber (same family as Kevlar) that provides more durability. This is how the Axis is built as well. What is nice about most 5mm and below shafts is the thicker walls and durability. As diameter increases, wall thickness decreases, and naturally durability follows suit.


Thanks for the info. Hopefully that broken arrow was just an outlier. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dryfly101 (Feb 25, 2019)

Update: I haven't had another broken arrow since that one. In fact they seem to be pretty durable so far. I added 50gr weights to the back of the insert and my FOC is just above 14% with 100gr tips even with uni bushings. Overall I'm pretty happy with them and would buy again. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Huh??









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cnc Jay (Oct 24, 2019)

killerloop said:


> Huh??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the only difference between this and the other 6.5 is the gpi, the matrix is lighter.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> I have the Hexx, but was thinking about ordering these as they are much cheaper for the same straightness. My Hexx's weren't all that great straightness wise though.


I tested the dozen Hexx I have on the Ram and the dial indicator needle never twitches. Can't get much straighter than that.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

highwaynorth said:


> I tested the dozen Hexx I have on the Ram and the dial indicator needle never twitches. Can't get much straighter than that.


I guess I got the rejects. I don't have a spine tester, but used my spinner and could see visible wobble after cutting from both ends on 6 of the 12. One was so bad, I threw it in the junk arrow bin.

Did you test for straightness out to the ends or just the middle?


----------



## AnalyticalArcher (Dec 18, 2018)

pabowhunter1064 said:


> ....and you can use the GoldTip FACT weights!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What size of GT FACT's work with the 6.5 inserts? The ".204" or the ".246 & larger"?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

So are these using the old CB sized inserts? Basically a replacement for the Easton Powerflights?


----------



## pabowhunter1064 (Apr 28, 2014)

AnthonyH,

The ones I’m using are the .246 GT FACT weights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalyticalArcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Okay thanks a ton, just wanted to make sure I get the right ID if I end up going this route this year.


----------



## AnalyticalArcher (Dec 18, 2018)

GVDocHoliday said:


> So are these using the old CB sized inserts? Basically a replacement for the Easton Powerflights?


Yessir it appears so


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Yep. Just found that as well in the catalog. It appears these are the Bemans rebadged. The powerflights in 500spine had an OD of .283, while the Bemans were at .287. I'm aware of this because of when I was working on a formula using Ethics outserts. It took some work but I got them spinnin straight on my easton powerflights using .004 glass shafting beads to help fill the gap. With these 6.5's, I should be able to completely fill the gap with those beads and not require any extra work for the ethics .293 footers.


----------



## AnalyticalArcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Yeah a lot of guys have been saying they're the Beman's under a different name. I haven't shot them and I'm not all that familiar with the Beman line, but I do wonder if they're a literal rebrand of the Bemans yall are talking about or if they really do have a new weaving process they're claiming. Either way, I am due for some new arrows and since these can use the GT FACT system I am kinda leaning towards them for my new arrows. I am playing around with builds on archersadvantage trying to get some ideas. I wish they were a slightly heavier GPI honestly.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

AnthonyH said:


> Yeah a lot of guys have been saying they're the Beman's under a different name. I haven't shot them and I'm not all that familiar with the Beman line, but I do wonder if they're a literal rebrand of the Bemans yall are talking about or if they really do have a new weaving process they're claiming. Either way, I am due for some new arrows and since these can use the GT FACT system I am kinda leaning towards them for my new arrows. I am playing around with builds on archersadvantage trying to get some ideas. I wish they were a slightly heavier GPI honestly.


I shoot the 500's outta my longbows with 300grains up front. I think I'm around 590grains total weight. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevyher (Aug 27, 2013)

are these made for 3d or is there a grade for hunting?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

kevyher said:


> are these made for 3d or is there a grade for hunting?


From what I saw were the matrix were like 8.9 GPi only seen down to a 340 spine but didnt dig much..
And easton 6.5mm were 9.5 in a 300 spine

So the comment above is correct just lighter..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AnalyticalArcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Just got off the phone with Easton customer support, they confirmed that since Easton owns the Beman line they did in fact do away with that line and reintroduce the 6.5 with a new process in place of the Bemans. Also since Easton doesn't like to post their inner diameter I asked and for the 6.5mm the ID is .246


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

These shafts replace the Beman shafts …...they had a 6.5 Matrix that replaced the Beman Speed as well.
They say that the process is better when they make them , I have never had an issue with the Beman Classic Hunters......fixed heads to 60 was a cinch this year.
I am ordering some 340's this week to run em through.
I just never seem to get that much better accuracy out of the 150 dollar a dozen shafts.


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

killerloop said:


> From what I saw were the matrix were like 8.9 GPi only seen down to a 340 spine but didnt dig much..
> And easton 6.5mm were 9.5 in a 300 spine
> 
> So the comment above is correct just lighter..
> ...


8.9 in a 300 spine and 8.1 in a 340. I already have 2 dozen 6.5 Match Grade 340 shafts, but I'd like to find 2 dozen Matrix 340 shafts instead. If anyone has any, please let me know!


----------



## Nosajnh (Dec 11, 2018)

It sounds like the accucarbon is woven over a mandrel into a tube with uniform wall thickness where in the past the carbon was woven into a flat sheet and then wrapped around a mandrel causing a variation in the wall where the wrapped started and stopped. 

https://youtu.be/3VvYXSZdYho


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine arrived today. Scored on Amazon for 85 a dozen [emoji106]


----------



## BMK123 (Jan 4, 2019)

g_whitcomb said:


> Mine arrived today. Scored on Amazon for 85 a dozen [emoji106]


Did it come with the inserts and everything? I'm about to buy a dozen.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

BMK123 said:


> Did it come with the inserts and everything? I'm about to buy a dozen.


Yes. The new style inserts


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Perry24 said:


> I have the Hexx, but was thinking about ordering these as they are much cheaper for the same straightness. My Hexx's weren't all that great straightness wise though.


Huh, every Hexx of mine that I have spun on a ram tester is so straight it is rare to fine one that even moves the dial indicator.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone ever run these on a spine tester? How consistent are they?


----------



## Devil Horns (Apr 13, 2011)

I think they are just re-named Beman ICS


----------



## Chase050505 (Feb 16, 2020)

I tried these trying to get a little more speed out of my old single cam bear and wasn’t too impressed with them. They almost seemed too light I was having trouble shooting a decent group with the for some reason.


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

Anyone else have thoughts on the 6.5 accucarbons or the 6.5 matrix?


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Get some easton axis with brass inserts and call it a day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

Been shooting axis or fmj since they came out. Ready to try something different. Matrix seems like a good platform for a ~500 grain arrow with higher FOC.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

killerloop said:


> 6.5mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What spinner is that?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Twiztd1 said:


> What spinner is that?


Arrow square and spinner... think it s a firenock..been a while

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Cnc Jay said:


> Has anyone tried these yet, and or checked spine on them. They claim consistent spine with their new process.


I’d roll with ACCs before these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Chase050505 said:


> I tried these trying to get a little more speed out of my old single cam bear and wasn’t too impressed with them. They almost seemed too light I was having trouble shooting a decent group with the for some reason.


These aren't a light arrow. My Hexx's are lighter.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

bdimaggio said:


> I’d roll with ACCs before these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a little bit difference in price. [emoji6]


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Perry24 said:


> Just a little bit difference in price. [emoji6]


Darn - I didn’t realize how inexpensive they were. Just looked them up on LAS. They are well priced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Blue_Arrow (Feb 4, 2019)

thanks


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Perry24 said:


> I have the Hexx, but was thinking about ordering these as they are much cheaper for the same straightness. My Hexx's weren't all that great straightness wise though.


I used shoot Hexxs a lot. I get a little worried though with their durability - they seem a little brittle. But it is probably just me. They do fly well with the 75 grain inserts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> These aren't a light arrow. My Hexx's are lighter.


The 6.5 Matrix is. Also the Hyperspeed/HS Pro for light standard diameter from Easton. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IdahoHunter208 (Feb 24, 2020)

Anyone used the 6.5 on game yet?


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

bdimaggio said:


> I’d roll with ACCs before these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, safe to say you have not tried them..

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnielkier (Oct 7, 2012)

pabowhunter1064 said:


> Just ordered a dozen of these in Match Grade .001 300’s from Lancaster Archery. Can’t wait to get my hands on them and start building!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know how it goes !

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

Chase050505 said:


> I tried these trying to get a little more speed out of my old single cam bear and wasn’t too impressed with them. They almost seemed too light I was having trouble shooting a decent group with the for some reason.


The old bear single cams were notorious for poor nock travel. I would suspect the flight was much more likely a tuning issue than the arrows unless you are significantly under spined.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

killerloop said:


> So, safe to say you have not tried them..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I have if these are re-labeled Bemans - which are a great value for the price. If not, then no I haven’t tried them.


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

I’m loving mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

bdimaggio said:


> I have if these are re-labeled Bemans - which are a great value for the price. If not, then no I haven’t tried them.


It's been a long time since I have shot Be man ICS arrows but the carbon doesn't look too be done the same on the 6.5s. If I remember correctly, didn't Bemans have some kind of smoothness coating on them? It doesn't look like the 6.5s have that. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

runninghounds said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you spine test yours? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Ingo said:


> Did you spine test yours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

runninghounds said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing that the consistency was pretty good? Did you measure for runout/accuracy or just index the stiff side?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## runninghounds (Sep 2, 2012)

Ingo said:


> I'm guessing that the consistency was pretty good? Did you measure for runout/accuracy or just index the stiff side?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Index and after cutting these shafts which were cut to 29.50 ctc I noticed very little runout....and the spine deflection numbers were on the stiff side which was awesome as easton kind of ran on the soft side years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

runninghounds said:


> Index and after cutting these shafts which were cut to 29.50 ctc I noticed very little runout....and the spine deflection numbers were on the stiff side which was awesome as easton kind of ran on the soft side years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Solid info. 

I cut 28" ctc and shoot at 69lbs so I could probably get away with 340s if they run a bit stiff but there's very little difference in the weight between 340/300. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathis1990 (Oct 10, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken Easton owned Beman and they are just phasing that line out. These shafts are a dressed up version of the Beman ICS series (Hunter, Bowhunter, Classic). Nothing wrong with it. I've shot Bemans and had good luck with them, I shoot the Hexx arrows now and I really like them. They seem to penetrate better than my standard Beman shafts did, but I assume that's becasue they are a slightly narrower shaft.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Mathis1990 said:


> If I'm not mistaken Easton owned Beman and they are just phasing that line out. These shafts are a dressed up version of the Beman ICS series (Hunter, Bowhunter, Classic). Nothing wrong with it. I've shot Bemans and had good luck with them, I shoot the Hexx arrows now and I really like them. They seem to penetrate better than my standard Beman shafts did, but I assume that's becasue they are a slightly narrower shaft.


I'd like to know if the Beman's were made with the same single mandrel process that these 6.5s are. The Bemans also had a very smooth finish which doesn't look to be the case with the 6.5s based on the pictures in this thread. 

As a side note, I was told by a distributer that the Easton Hyperspeed and the 6.5 Matrix are likely the same shaft. Also, they told me that Superdrive 19 pin bushings/g bushings will work for the 6.5 shafts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Just bought 6 500 spine 6.5s for my Wife. They have the exact specs as the Beman ICS Indigo and Hunter Jrs.

Pretty decent arrows for $40 1/2 dozen.

I may have to give the 300 match grades a try this year.


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

What is their inner diameter? Can i use other inserts besides the 6.5 orange?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

AlphaburnerEBR said:


> What is their inner diameter? Can i use other inserts besides the 6.5 orange?


.246 You can use the standard CB inserts. Victory also makes steel inserts (35gr) that work and I know there's heavy brass out there, as well. 

It was pointed in this thread that you can use GT FACT weights with the orange inserts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DarrinG (Dec 22, 2018)

I think Easton dropped the Beman line to promote the new 6.5 line. And I dont think they are the same. The new 6.5 is made on a single mandrel and uses the accu-carbon process where there little to no runout or spine inconsistencies. There is a great video on YT from lancaster interviewing Easton about the new shafts where the guy explains the process in detail. I do know that the dozen I bought do not seem to care where the nock is on the shaft. Nock tuning (indexing) didnt seem to matter with the new 6.5 like it did the Bemans. I am impressed with the new 6.5's, especially for the price, and plan on shooting them all summer.


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.


----------



## bdimaggio (Dec 28, 2017)

Ten_Ring said:


> The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.


I am confused - are they the old Bemans, or a completely different arrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Ten_Ring said:


> The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.


The Matrix is the same shaft as the Hyperspeed from the person I talked to. So if you want a +/- .001" 6.5 Matrix you could get Hyperspeed Pros and get the 6.5 inserts. 





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

There are 3 6.5mm acu Carbon shafts. .001” .003” and .006”. Those 3 are rebranded Bemans. There is another new shaft called the 6.5 Matrix, which is a new shaft (ultralight), not a rebranded Beman. This is what the Easton rep explained to me. If you look on Easton’s website, it will be easier to understand.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Ten_Ring said:


> The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.


Did he say they are not mfg d in the same process?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

Ingo said:


> Ten_Ring said:
> 
> 
> > The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.
> ...


That very well could be but person I spoke with did not say the matrix was the hyperspeed. Said Matrix is its own/new shaft. Who knows. Wish you could get the same answer out of people representing the same company.


----------



## Ten_Ring (Mar 21, 2013)

killerloop said:


> Ten_Ring said:
> 
> 
> > The Easton rep I spoke with today said the 6.5 series is in fact rebranded Bemans. However, the 6.5 Matrix is supposedly its own shaft, not rebranded Beman.
> ...


I did not ask about the process but she made it sound like the 3 6.5 arrows were beman’s with an Easton logo on them.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Just built up a dozen of the "Match Grade" 300s. I'm sure they'll be great, they all spun well except one had a tiny wobble but it was because the insert didn't seat all the way down and I didn't realize it. Seems like it should still spin true but it does have a tiny wobble. There's about a hairs worth of space somehow all the way around. I thought at first I might have forgot to square that shaft but it's the same all the way around. 

Gripe #1: There is a 4gr extreme spread in this dozen, assembled. Not exactly what I was looking for coming from Victory shafts that generally end up less than 1gr extreme spread within a dozen. 

Gripe #2 (minor snivel): The labels aren't all lined up with the spine band.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Spec wise, these are the same as the old Flatline/Lightspeed shafts. (Apart from the new inserts) I shot them outdoors before switching to micro dia shafts several years ago. The ones I have are the cheaper Flatline version you could buy out of box stores. I think they are .006 and finished arrows with screw in points are +- 5gr. They perform really well even with those tolerances out to 50 yards. They seem to open up after that a little more than the micros. But at closer ranges, they perform very well. I got them back out after looking at these new 6.5 shafts a couple days ago, and damn near shot a 30x with them. My interest has piqued considerably. I’m also a better shooter now than the last time I used them. This was with my target bow, not my hunting bow.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Ten_Ring said:


> I did not ask about the process but she made it sound like the 3 6.5 arrows were beman’s with an Easton logo on them.


Absolutely nothing wrong wit the old Standard Bemans. If Easton has tightened up the sorting process and tolerance you can’t really go wrong.
All 12 of my 6.5’s spun true which is unusual. I usually get a few wobblers.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

cbrunson said:


> Spec wise, these are the same as the old Flatline/Lightspeed shafts. (Apart from the new inserts) I shot them outdoors before switching to micro dia shafts several years ago. The ones I have are the cheaper Flatline version you could buy out of box stores. I think they are .006 and finished arrows with screw in points are +- 5gr. They perform really well even with those tolerances out to 50 yards. They seem to open up after that a little more than the micros. But at closer ranges, they perform very well. I got them back out after looking at these new 6.5 shafts a couple days ago, and damn near shot a 30x with them. My interest has piqued considerably. I’m also a better shooter now than the last time I used them. This was with my target bow, not my hunting bow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7100323


Nice [emoji106] 
I am waiting to get my hands on a set of the Matrix.


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone tried the standard .246 GT nocks in these. I am getting ready to order some from Jerry but I have never been a fan of micro nocks.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

njbowhntr said:


> Has anyone tried the standard .246 GT nocks in these. I am getting ready to order some from Jerry but I have never been a fan of micro nocks.


They work perfect. I suggest using Easton 3D S-Nocks, however. They're my absolute favorite nocks and very similar to the GT nocks but they release from the string better, imo. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

g_whitcomb said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong wit the old Standard Bemans. If Easton has tightened up the sorting process and tolerance you can’t really go wrong.
> All 12 of my 6.5’s spun true which is unusual. I usually get a few wobblers.


I just wish they weight sorted better. I have a 4gr extreme spread in my dozen 'Match Grades'. Every dozen of Victory arrows I've ever had were +/- 1gr ASSEMBLED. 

My 'Match Grade' 6.5s all spun perfect, though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Ingo said:


> They work perfect. I suggest using Easton 3D S-Nocks, however. They're my absolute favorite nocks and very similar to the GT nocks but they release from the string better, imo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What's the weight on the 3d nocks?


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Ingo said:


> I just wish they weight sorted better. I have a 4gr extreme spread in my dozen 'Match Grades'. Every dozen of Victory arrows I've ever had were +/- 1gr ASSEMBLED.
> 
> My 'Match Grade' 6.5s all spun perfect, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Really surprised by that. I just built a dz 6.5 Matrix arrows and they were within 1.5 grains of each other.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> Really surprised by that. I just built a dz 6.5 Matrix arrows and they were within 1.5 grains of each other.


The Matrix are not the same shafts. I was told they are the same shaft as the Hyperspeed. 

I had the same weight consistency variance when I used to shot Beman ICS and Cabela's Stalker Xtreme. It could easily be remedied by better sorting but for the price that may be too much to ask. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> What's the weight on the 3d nocks?


13gr

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Ingo said:


> The Matrix are not the same shafts. I was told they are the same shaft as the Hyperspeed.
> 
> I had the same weight consistency variance when I used to shot Beman ICS and Cabela's Stalker Xtreme. It could easily be remedied by better sorting but for the price that may be too much to ask.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I thought they were accubond carbon like the 6.5?


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Perry24 said:


> I thought they were accubond carbon like the 6.5?


Another guy in this thread called Easton to confirm that the 6.5s were identical to the Beman shafts and they told him that, in fact, they were but the Matrix shafts were completely different and were a new design. They match up spec wise EXACTLY to the Hyperspeed shafts which came out in 2019, I believe. 

Some thought that the Hyperspeed was identical to the old Lightspeed shafts but the Lightspeeds weren't made in USA. 



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Ingo said:


> Another guy in this thread called Easton to confirm that the 6.5s were identical to the Beman shafts and they told him that, in fact, they were but the Matrix shafts were completely different and were a new design. They match up spec wise EXACTLY to the Hyperspeed shafts which came out in 2019, I believe.
> 
> Some thought that the Hyperspeed was identical to the old Lightspeed shafts but the Lightspeeds weren't made in USA.
> 
> ...


Other than this fancy x weave pattern, they look identical to the 6.5 Hunters.


----------



## redbeardsteve (Jan 25, 2015)

Toad 1 said:


> What brass insert size or model number fits these new shafts. I’m gonna order some soon.


I ordered 100 grain gold tips for mine. They test fit nicely, but I haven't built mine yet.


----------



## redbeardsteve (Jan 25, 2015)

killerloop said:


> Just dont expect orange nocks like lancaster advertised, they come with white...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Mine came with orange. Would of rather of had white, but ordered red ones.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

redbeardsteve said:


> Mine came with orange. Would of rather of had white, but ordered red ones.


My 6.5 Hunter 500's came with yellow and my 6.5 Matrix 400's came with green. Will probably replace with uni bushings and white g nocks soon. Anyone know which unis I need for the Matrix?


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

redbeardsteve said:


> Mine came with orange. Would of rather of had white, but ordered red ones.


I pull them out and put CB bushings and g nocks so it really doesn’t matter to me. I wish you could buy just shafts without any components whatsoever.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

redbeardsteve said:


> I ordered 100 grain gold tips for mine. They test fit nicely, but I haven't built mine yet.


I buy brass inserts from 3 Rivers. Great price,fit well.


----------



## redbeardsteve (Jan 25, 2015)

Perry24 said:


> redbeardsteve said:
> 
> 
> > Mine came with orange. Would of rather of had white, but ordered red ones.
> ...


.246 ID so as far as I know gt components should work.


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Ingo said:


> I just wish they weight sorted better. I have a 4gr extreme spread in my dozen 'Match Grades'. Every dozen of Victory arrows I've ever had were +/- 1gr ASSEMBLED.
> 
> My 'Match Grade' 6.5s all spun perfect, though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Your also sub $100 bucks with the Eastons for .001 shafts.


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

Twiztd1 said:


> Your also sub $100 bucks with the Eastons for .001 shafts.


That's true. I mentioned that in one of my follow-up posts. I'd pay $20 more to have better weight sorted arrows, though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

